# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Стихи про коммунистов

## FL

Стихи взяты из книги
«Настольный календарь 1987» 
Москва. Издательство политической литературы. 
Ничего выдающегося, так сказать, обычные, проходные.
Но дают представление о своем времени.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Сыну, вступающему в партию* 
Сегодня праздник у тебя с утра,
И дома – всем понятное волненье.
Вот и тебе начать пришла пора
Свое второе летоисчисленье. 
Не на готовое идешь, мой сын:
Иные дни – иные и заботы.
Всем честным людям хватит до седин
И радостей, и горя, и работы. 
И кто в каком ни возмужал году,
А получая партбилеты, знали,
Что нам покой не писан на роду, -
Ни льгот, ни выгод никаких не ждали. 
В дни испытаний, горечи, невзгод,
Чтоб мужество меня не покидало,
Я вспоминаю сорок первый год –
Моей партийной выучки начало. 
Поутру в Краснопресненский райком
Входили повзрослевшие ребята,
Еще в гражданском, но уже солдаты,
И молча становились на прием. 
Как быстро минул кандидатский стаж!
- Когда на фронт?
- Сейчас!
И все вопросы.
Наверно, так же в бой пошел Матросов:
Пожатие руки – весь инструктаж. 
Да, нам всегда была близка мечта,
И не корысть кидала нас в сраженье.
В нас жили смелость, самоотреченье
И ленинского сердца чистота. 
А повстречаешь, сын мой, на пути
Стяжателей, каких и мы встречали,
Знай: это просто накипь на металле,
Окалина, - ее должны смести. 
Для коммуниста легкой жизни нет.
Готовься не к парадам, а к походам
И помни: ты от самого народа
Сегодня получаешь партбилет. 
Александр Яшин 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Быть у Ленина на виду* 
На партийном билете Ленин.
Цвета знамени наш билет.
На партийном билете Ленин –
Выше имени в мире нет.
Значит, с нами он, всюду с нами –
Там, где рожь на ветру шумит,
Там, где красный билет, как знамя,
Был навылет свинцом пробит.
Рядом с нами он у мартена,
Где салюту сродни звездопад.
Поднимает он к солнцу стены
И в безводье лелеет сад.
Снаряжает в полет ракету,
На копре зажигает звезду…
Знаем мы, как ответственно это –
Быть у Ленина на виду…
На партийном билете Ленин
С неизменным прищуром глаз.
На партийном билете – Ленин,
На билете и в сердце у нас. 
Николай Рыбалко 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Коммунисты
(отрывок)* 
В праздники и в рядовые будни
В гуле строек, домен и шоссе
Ходят среди нас негромко люди,
Самые обычные - как все. 
Прозаично рожь-пшеницу сеют,
В октябре на свекле жгут костры…
Коммунисты, значит, жить умеют,
Незаметны в деле до поры. 
Женщинам, смущаясь, дарят розы,
В городе – тоскуют по росе…
Стало быть, живут светло и просто –
Как и все. 
Как и все, с утра они в спецовках,
Как и все – пред Родиной равны…
Только в чрезвычайной обстановке
Им права особые даны. 
Если грянет гром на поле ратном,
Если где прорыв или провал, -
Вот тогда быть первыми средь равных
Им даны особые права… 
Им и впрямь положено по рангу,
Право есть особое у них:
Первыми в бою упасть от раны,
Землю всю собою заслонив. 
Да, мне полагается по рангу,
Льготы и права даны свои:
Первым бросить в землю за оралом
Семена надежды и любви. 
Борис Олейник
Перевод с украинского

----------


## FL

Вот это более известное, даже в школьном учебнике было.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------- http://militera.lib.ru/poetry/russian/mezhirov/10.html 
Александр Межиров  *Коммунисты, вперед!* 
Есть в военном приказе
Такие слова,
На которые только в тяжелом бою
(Да и то не всегда)
Получает права
Командир, подымающий роту свою.
Я давно понимаю
Военный устав
И под выкладкой полной
Не горблюсь давно.
Но, страницы устава до дыр залистав,
Этих слов
До сих пор
Не нашел
Все равно. 
Год двадцатый.
Коней одичавших галоп.
Перекоп.
Эшелоны. Тифозная мгла.
Интервентская пуля, летящая в лоб, — 
И не встать под огнем у шестого кола. 
Полк
Шинели
На проволоку побросал, — 
Но стучит над шинельным сукном пулемет,
И тогда 
   еле слышно
      сказал
         комиссар: 
— Коммунисты, вперед! Коммунисты, вперед! 
Есть в военном приказе
Такие слова!
Но они не подвластны
Уставам войны.
Есть — 
Превыше устава — 
Такие права,
Что не всем,
Получившим оружье,
Даны... 
Сосчитали штандарты побитых держав,
Тыщи тысяч плотин
Возвели на реках.
Целину подымали,
Штурвалы зажав
В заскорузлых
Тяжелых 
Рабочих 
Руках. 
И пробило однажды плотину одну
На Свирьстрое, на Волхове иль на Днепре.
И пошли головные бригады
Ко дну,
Под волну,
На морозной заре
В декабре. 
И когда не хватало 
«...Предложенных мер...»
И шкафы с чертежами грузили на плот, 
Еле слышно
   сказал
      молодой инженер:
— Коммунисты, вперед!.. Коммунисты, вперед! 
Летним утром
Граната упала в траву,
Возле Львова
Застава во рву залегла.
«Мессершмидты» плеснули бензин в синеву, — 
И не встать под огнем у шестого кола. 
Жгли мосты
На дорогах от Бреста к Москве.
Шли солдаты,
От беженцев взгляд отводя.
И на башнях
Закопанных в пашни КВ
Высыхали тяжелые капли дождя. 
И без кожуха
Из сталинградских квартир
Бил «максим»,
И Родимцев ощупывал лед.
И тогда
   еле слышно
      сказал 
         командир:
— Коммунисты, вперед!.. Коммунисты, вперед! 
Мы сорвали штандарты
Фашистских держав,
Целовали гвардейских дивизий шелка
И, древко
Узловатыми пальцами сжав,
Возле Ленина
В мае
Прошли у древка... 
Под февральскими тучами — 
Ветер и снег,
Но железом нестынущим пахнет земля.
Приближается день.
Продолжается век.
Индевеют штыки в караулах Кремля... 
Повсеместно,
Где скрещены трассы свинца,
Или там, где кипенье великих работ,
Сквозь века,
   на века,
      навсегда,
         до конца:
— Коммунисты, вперед! Коммунисты, вперед!
1947

----------

